# Sphagnum Moss



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

We got some Sphagnum moss from our local reptile shop to help our corn shed, now that he has shed what is the best way to keep the moss to use again?

Kept damp and in a sealed bag?

Cheers for any advice.

Mark


----------



## brumboa (Dec 30, 2011)

Never done it myself as i tend to keep it in there for my brb.. But freeze it?


----------



## Injen78 (Jan 2, 2012)

i dont see it hurting anything to leave it there.


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

Injen78 said:


> i dont see it hurting anything to leave it there.


Do you mean in the faunarium? Won't it dry out? Or do you just keep wetting it?


----------



## Injen78 (Jan 2, 2012)

yes it will dry out.but sphagnum moss comes dried out already..whenever you need it moist again just dampen it...


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

if your done with it just bin it and make some fresh when you need it again, cant imagine you used the whole brick?
no need for moss in a corns viv if its not shedding, if it dries it becomes major brittle and when wetted again its doesn't stay wet for long, right bummer...


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

the rep shop just gave me a little bit in a plastic tub, how long will it last?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

You could stick it in a tub with lots of water in a shaded area outside.
Keep it wet and away from direct sunlight and heat.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

SnakeBreeder said:


> You could stick it in a tub with lots of water in a shaded area outside.
> Keep it wet and away from direct sunlight and heat.


what about bugs that get in it? mosquito lavea etc..
bacterias, fungus and so on???
i wouldn't leave it outside, and if you put a lid on it the water will just go stale surely?


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a damp hide in my corn vivs. A simple plastic box wih a hole in the top with damp sphagnum moss that the snake can go in and out of as it requires.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it live moss? What brand is it and how is it packaged?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

mjh73 said:


> the rep shop just gave me a little bit in a plastic tub, how long will it last?


Are you not all that familiar with sphagnum moss? It really is cheap enough to replace each time if you're worried about bugs, mould etc


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mine get damp moss hides when in shed and not one of them uses it, not including my new boa as she's not shed with me yet.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

sn8ks4life said:


> what about bugs that get in it? mosquito lavea etc..
> bacterias, fungus and so on???
> i wouldn't leave it outside, and if you put a lid on it the water will just go stale surely?


Are you suggesting the stuff you buy in shops is sterile ?
Spagnum moss normaly grows near or actualy in slow moving water.
Often the stuff you buy has only been picked and put straight in to a bag to sell.
It is not treated, if you are buying the fresh stuff.
One place it does seem to do well is in trays at the edge of ponds ( assuming you don't use chemicals in your pond ).
If in doubt, as other have said, is it cheap and readily available in shops.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Are you suggesting the stuff you buy in shops is sterile ?
> Spagnum moss normaly grows near or actualy in slow moving water.
> Often the stuff you buy has only been picked and put straight in to a bag to sell.
> It is not treated, if you are buying the fresh stuff.
> ...


that's an extremely good point good sir, I still wouldn't risk leaving it in just a bowl of water, it'll be nice to have it growing thou me reckons...


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Are you not all that familiar with sphagnum moss? It really is cheap enough to replace each time if you're worried about bugs, mould etc


No, I'm not familiar w/th it at all. 


Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

hey mate
I bought this moss as well I changed mine after around 3week as it was starting to smell musty even though I kept it damp
I only paid 99p as I never used it b4
I'd say you'll get about 2 runs of it so I'd estimate a out a month and half


----------



## MattyH14 (May 1, 2011)

It's fairly cheap, so I would be inclined to bin it and buy more when needed.


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but when I have the moist hide (old cricket box full of sphagnum moss) my corn stays in it for a large proportion of the time. Is this ok or could it lead to a possible RI with sustained exposure to moisture / humidity?


----------



## MattyH14 (May 1, 2011)

I guess most will say don't have it in there unless the snake is shedding. There is no real need for it unless the snake is shedding tbh.


----------



## mjh73 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm aware of that but he seems to prefer it to any of his other hides!


----------



## MattyH14 (May 1, 2011)

If it was me id still take it out.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

all my snakes have a sphagnum moss hide which I moisten when i see the snake beginning to shed.
I use and sell fresh moss which i have never had a problem with. If you are concerned about bugs I would microwave it for 20 seconds.
Dont try and store it for too long or re-use it as it is likely to develop mould.


----------

